# Instrument cluster 1k0920972 eeprom to convert to mph



## jimmy55 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi

I have a instrument cluster 1k0920872 which has a speedometer face in KM/hr I need to convert the face to mph I heard i have to edit the eeprom or get
a mph eeprom can anyone tell me how I can edit the eeprom to show the speedo correctly or could you send me a eeprom for the 1k0920972 for diesel clocks.?

thanks


----------



## Leon20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you find where you need to change in eeprom to show the speed correct. I have the same problem with gti cluster. I have 1k6920972 in miles. I have the face in km/h and want to change it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybu-VAG (May 9, 2017)

*HELP*



Leon20 said:


> Have you find where you need to change in eeprom to show the speed correct. I have the same problem with gti cluster. I have 1k6920972 in miles. I have the face in km/h and want to change it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can help you!


----------



## Lvieri (May 6, 2017)

*opossite problem*

Hello. I have opossite problem. I have cluster 1K0920973B for 1.9TDI - it's in MPH and I need change to KMP. I read that I need change eeprom. Can somebody help me?


----------

